# Jose Mourinho SACKED!



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Anybody else heard the good news? :biggerGrin:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yep its official

http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LandingPage/0,,10268~1031634,00.html

ha ha lets hope they crash and burn!!!!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Whats doubly amazing for me, from an Israeli point of view, is the fact that Avraham Grant will be manager now!!!!!

Thats so ****ing weird! I remember when he was in Israel managing teams like Macabi Haifa, but now he's in charge of Chelsea??? Man did i laugh.

The good 'ol Jewish conspiracy, eh? hahaha....Abramovic (Jewish), Pini Zahavi (No. 1 agent in football, an Israeli) and Grant (another Israeli).

Its just so funny when you know how things are like that.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

just been reading about Avraham grant, apparently he has has been given more and more control over chelsea, buying/selling/contracts etc...over the past few months, so im guessing jose got pissed off with not feeling like the special one anymore

Long live the new israeli special one...hope they get relegated though :biggerGrin:


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, im a Man Utd fan, so im not realy all that bothered!

I do hope they still remain a class team, cos i want the Premier League to have as many strong sides in it as pos.

I suppose your a Liverpool fan by the vibes you have towards Chelsea?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ah yes the red men are my team..i would also love to see man u relegated so the league could be all ours...HA...never gonna happen though


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

No offense to United but the only thing standing in the way of our premiership win was Chelsea and Mourinho, and now that they don't have a top 5 manager anymore, gutted.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I think the Liverpool and United fans should unite, even just for a short while, to witness Chelsea's demise.

I mean, it has to be fun to watch, right?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

It would & then we could unite with Arsenal & run united out of the preimership hahaaa


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

And then when United have been run out, we can just beat Arsenal 4-1 and win the premiership.

But to be fair, there's more chance of Harry Kewell being fit for a full season.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> yep its official


Idiots... ready for the next couple of decades years of constant near-misses again?

They're weren't counting with the result of past couple of games just because they're paying the stars all those ridiculous amonunts of money and are expecting them to do the work on their own. Nice going.

He's the man to take the Portuguese team back to its days, their performance has been very uncharacteristic, losing to minor teams times in a row. ugh


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone watch match of the day last night, Chelsea have lost the plot....Top 4 my ass....

Prediction Top 4

Man U

Arsenal

Liverpool

EVERTON

C'mon You Mighty Blues!!!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

PeterJ said:


> C'mon You Mighty Blues!!!!


ah..peter i liked you once...

I hope man u dont win the league, i never really gave arsenal a chance at the start of the season but there doing well, and city must be extatic at not looking like they'll be fighting for relegation..i dont think they'll stay in the top 6 though, if they make Europe that'll be a great achievement, sven was an arse at international level, but at club level hes a great coach


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

I dont know about Sven, Anyone is good with money, sure if Billy Davies had 50mil to spend Derby would be doing better?

To be honest Marc, as much as it hurts me to say this, I think Liverpool will win the league mate, it will be close anyway!!!


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Think Arsenal are in with a very good chance this season.

They've had a great start, and they look incredible when they're playing.

Should be a good ending to this one. =)


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2007)

Chelsea sit 8th....how good is that??? haha


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

For all the shit this incident is going to cause Chelski, i think its caused everything to seem more open with regards to who's gonna be top 4 by the end of the season.

With all whats happened with Arsenal (against everyones expectations) Chelsea and Utd weird start to the season, its kinda made everyones predictions for this season moot, like a bunch of Ents (if you got that one your officialy as full of useless Tolkien information as me! Well done).

Im not even touching the main contenders (Tottenham, Everton, Newcastle and Man City), cos thats a saga all of its own.

Will be an intense year i think.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

who do you support nate?


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

NLG said:


> if you got that one your officialy as full of useless Tolkien information as me! Well done


Useless info is referred to as Shinfo.

*shinÂ·fo* (shĭn'fō)

n. Informal

Information that doesn't need to be known, i.e. shitty info.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

JayC said:


> Useless info is referred to as Shinfo.
> 
> *shinÂ·fo* (shĭn'fō)
> 
> ...


I aint gettin none of that jive turkey, boy! 

Im a proud supporter of Man Utd! :fight:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, yep, very clever of me to say that to a Liverpool based and run site, eh?


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

NLG said:


> Haha, yep, very clever of me to say that to a Liverpool based and run site, eh?


I don't think they mind.

I love scousers...everything scouse is fantastic...come on you mighty reds!!!.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nah it's cool. As long as you don't mouth off saying we're shit, cause we don't


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

JayC said:


> Nah it's cool. As long as you don't mouth off saying we're shit, cause we don't


Why is it all of a sudden so tempting...? ha

jk


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Whoever edited my post will contract severe acne in the near future. =(

Srsly, why do you guys keep doing that? =(


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

why do you think 'scouser scum' that is very much out of order...any further 'scumming' will result in PERMANANT alterations to your profile...be prepared for stevie G avatars, if this foul mouthery persists....you have been warned Mr Imy


----------

